# IHP dated 1887



## RelicRaker (Apr 3, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]I don't metal detect, so I never find coins in my bottle digs. After all, what are the chances of finding a dime or penny in 20 tons of earth, ash, and clay? But yesterday I found a penny. Unfortunately it was so corroded and crusty that I couldn't get anything off it. 

After a day's soak in vinegar & salt, however...
[/FONT]


----------



## RCO (Apr 3, 2018)

don't think I've ever found a coin that old , at least not one with date readable , its actually not in that bad of condition 


according to coin book 1887 is a common date and close to 45million coins were made


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 3, 2018)

Too harsh a solution. It'll eat up the copper, too. 
In the future, try boiling it in H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide). Then add baking soda to neutralise it.


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks, Spirit Bear, for the tip. Glad I didn't destroy it. (I did give it a baking soda & water bath after.) 

I'm gonna go back and recheck that area. Will definitely use peroxide if more coins turn up.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 4, 2018)

An example of my own IHP find, before and after being boiled 10 times in H2O2:


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow! I see what you mean. A beauty.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 5, 2018)

As you can see in your penny, the copper is now pitted and unnatural from the vinegar. But in my penny, the corrosion has been diminished yet the copper still maintains a natural patina. It's the difference in solutions that leads to the 'cleaning', but the H2O2 is the best go-to. If that doesn't work, supposedly electrolysis is the next best option-- but I've never tried it.


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah I pretty much wrecked it. Chances of finding another are slim, but definitely will go with peroxide if I do.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 5, 2018)

Actually, it came out a lot better than many I've seen. But, yes, the boiling H2O2 is the best option.


----------

